# Puppy Contes d'hoffmann 3months old



## Philippe Belloni (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROAzMh9AB5Y


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Out of Lilly and Arras?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Super pup, great job Felix!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

This is the Lilly x Arras litter. I have the "pretty one" from this litter LOL, I've posted a few photos here, and so far I'm very happy with her also. Dominant little cuss, full grips, tons of drive and solid environmental nerves. 

The pretty one 







http://www.workingdogphotography.com/dantero/extra_3m.jpg


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a nice litter.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> This is the Lilly x Arras litter. I have the "pretty one" from this litter LOL, I've posted a few photos here, and so far I'm very happy with her also. Dominant little cuss, full grips, tons of drive and solid environmental nerves.
> 
> The pretty one


terrifying!


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

The combination with mac will be very promising


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work boys.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> The combination with mac will be very promising


LOL that's the plan, if she turns out as hoped  Should all be short coated to, since I'm 99% he doesn't carry the gene for long coats. I guess we'll see if he carries the genes for blue (I hope not) since Extra has a couple of blue siblings.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love an intense, very noisy Blue little mac lol


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL that's the plan, if she turns out as hoped  Should all be short coated to, since I'm 99% he doesn't carry the gene for long coats. I guess we'll see if he carries the genes for blue (I hope not) since Extra has a couple of blue siblings.


 
Another long hair dog that i know with Tzar bloodlines on him, (common on Guindeau blood too but you need a match)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/234626/Cafu-LOM-FCMP-3248-D-(Servin)


----------

